# Dye Sub Paper - Which side to print on?



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

I know this sounds a really stupid question but this is the first time I've printed on dye-sub paper!!

The paper we have (from UK dealer Xpress) has one side a bright white and very smooth, the other side is slightly off white and feels less smooth.

Which side should the printer print on?

a. The bright side
b. The slightly off white side

Thanks

John


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

Print on the bright white side.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

moisten your thumb and forefinger...grab the paper by a corner...the 'sticky' side is the one you print on


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Thanks both, I sussed it









What threw me was the instruction page supplied with the Xpres paper stated 'place in the printer whiter side up'.

All Epson printers feed from the rear (I think) and print on the side one can see so when in the printer, that means it'll print on the whiter side.

The Ricoh printer has it's paper tray underneath, like the HP printers. If I'd placed the paper whiter side up, it would have printed on the wrong side - the slightly 'off-white' side.

Anyway, success with the powerdriver and excellent results.

When do you peel the paper? We found that leaving to cool made it difficult as the paper sticks, so we've be peeling hot, no problem just burnt fingers









Thanks

John


----------

